# Sea Life (pic)



## tolisamarie (May 21, 2018)

I'm not a huge fan of the fishing tourney furniture, but I set it up in my camp until the tourney ends. 

What do you think of the underwater themed items?


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 21, 2018)

I like the tree as you can see tiny fish swimming around it! Also the seafloor rock is pretty neat, and the coral screen and the pearl seat as far as new furniture goes. I still want the terrain but it looks like I'll never be able to get it unless I buy Leaf Tickets as Nintendo keeps putting out items that cost Leaf Tickets so I can't save mine.


----------



## RNRita (May 22, 2018)

I see a lot of items in other people’s campsites that are not available to me. That looks great! Where does the tree come from? I am over 6300 cm an recd everything but don’t have some of those. I also got throw nets along the way that didn’t appear in my inventory... any advice?


----------



## ForgottenT (May 22, 2018)

I don't like them, probably just gonna throw mine at Gulliver.
Already nearing 10k points, so yeah, free high tier items to throw at him, I might save one or two of each item though, just cause they're seasonal, but not sure I don't see myself ever using them.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2018)

Looks great!  I always love the way you decorate your camp.


----------



## Bcat (May 22, 2018)

RNRita said:


> I see a lot of items in other people’s campsites that are not available to me. That looks great! Where does the tree come from? I am over 6300 cm an recd everything but don’t have some of those. I also got throw nets along the way that didn’t appear in my inventory... any advice?



That’s from the last tourney


----------



## tolisamarie (May 22, 2018)

The seaweed screens, coral benches, clown fish tank, barred knifejaw  tank, surgeon fish tank and the decorated coral (tree) are from the first tourney.

The coral table, pearl chairs, puffer fish tank, sea butterfly tank, zebra moray tank and the large seafloor rock are from this tourney.

Diver Dan is Bud's special request item.

I'm just shy of the gold trophy, but I got the gold last time, so I've stopped catching tourney fish so I can get the silver trophy this time since I've already gotten all the prizes except the sparkle stone for catching 125 sea butterflies.


----------



## Biyaya (May 24, 2018)

Oh. The seafloor rock is actually pretty cool. I should have exerted myself this time around.


----------



## LunarMako (May 27, 2018)

I love mermaids so I love that furniture. Some of that must have been from the first tourney that I missed. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cool set up!


----------

